# 67 Fairlady 1600



## treezy (Sep 19, 2010)

hey guys! i dont really know much about older datsuns, but i found a fairlady thats in pretty good shape for $1900. im trying to decide if i should go ahead and get, but not knowing a whole lot about them im kinda hesitant. 

how difficult is it to obtain parts for these classics? 
what are the typical problems with them?

any input is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

